# for many years to come



## angie42

How would you translate "for many years to come" into Russian?

Context:
"Она будет продольжать играть эту роль (for many years to come)."


----------



## Kolan

angie42 said:


> how would you translate "for many years to come" into russian?
> 
> Context:
> "Она будет продолжать играть эту роль (for many years to come)."


= в течение многих предстоящих лет.


----------



## angie42

Thank you so much!


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> = в течение многих предстоящих лет.


"Предстоящих" в русском варианте, имхо, лишнее.


----------



## Hoax

Последующих.
"Она будет продолжать играть эту роль в течение многих последующих лет."


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> "Предстоящих" в русском варианте, имхо, лишнее.




*Консультация астролога, совет астролога в личной жизни*
Повторяю, несмотря на то, что задача высвечена достаточно ярко, описана сфера реализации, я не нашла возможности для Вас _в течение многих предстоящих лет_ *...*
astrohit.com/consult/cons_7216.php
*INTERNATIONAL TELECOMMUNICATION UNION* 
*...* технологиях и требующей огромных инвестиций в инфраструктуру ИКТ и услуги на базе ИКТ, а также наращивания потенциала _в течение многих предстоящих лет_. *...*
www.itu.int/wsis/docs2/pc2/off3add1-ru.doc
*Оценки качества управления от Интерфакс-ЦЭА - ИА "Финмаркет"*
*...* фондов — нельзя будет проводить еще _в течение многих предстоящих лет_, пока не будет накоплена достаточно продолжительная история результатов управления. *...*
www.finmarket.ru/z/am/cea.asp?pv=1
*Управление активами в России / Интерфакс*
*...* технический анализ динамики двух показателей – цен паев и стоимости чистых активов фондов – нельзя будет проводить еще _в течение многих предстоящих лет_, *...*
www.amrussia.ru/idea.aspx
*Сколько Лет*
*...* планирования и дизайна вы сможете  создать прекрасный сад, наслаждаться которым вы сможете с семьей и друзьями _в течение многих предстоящих лет_. *...*
home.damotvet.ru/search/9224/page5.htm
*Руководство по эксплуатации*
_В течение многих предстоящих лет_ Вы будете иметь возможность убедиться в мастерстве фирмы «Джонсон» и долговечности производимых ею изделий, поскольку Вы *...*
www.zatumanom.ru/manual/doc/r7000.doc


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> Последующих.
> "Она будет продолжать играть эту роль в течение многих *последующих лет*."


Это будут *years to go/follow*.


----------



## Hoax

Колян, Вам, как всегда, нет равных, но на мой взгляд, "предстоящий" все-таки больше ассоциируется с промежутком времени в ближайшем будущем. Как любителю цитат, Ушаков:



> *ПРЕДСТОЯ*'ЩИЙ, ая, ее (книжн.). Прич. действ. наст. вр. отпредстоять. || Такой, к-рый должен произойти, наступить в ближайшем будущем.


Многие годы вполне так себе продолжительный срок для ближайшего будущего, имХо.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Колян, Вам, как всегда, нет равных, но на мой взгляд, "предстоящий" все-таки больше ассоциируется с промежутком времени в ближайшем будущем. Как любителю цитат, Ушаков:
> 
> Многие годы вполне так себе продолжительный срок для ближайшего будущего, имХо.


Второго пришествия Иисуса христиане ждут в ближайшем будущем уже почти 2 тыс. лет, а евреи - пророка Моисея и того дольше. (Собственно, с Иисусом тогда и вышла промашка, потому что ждали-то Моисея и надеялись). Для пророка Илии уже много тысяч лет евреи в праздник ставят рюмку и закуску на стол, потому что надеются, что он вот-вот придёт (точнее, прилетит). В ортодоксальных синагогах всегда царит атмосфера напряжённого ожидания и даже возбуждения, так как, согласно догме, Машиах может прийти вот-вот, в любой момент.

*Предстоящий год* (ед.ч), действительно, можно считать ближайшим будущим, но *предстоящие годы* (мн.ч.) - это уж сколько получится.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Второго пришествия Иисуса христиане ждут в ближайшем будущем уже почти 2 тыс. лет, а евреи - пророка Моисея и того дольше. (Собственно, с Иисусом тогда и вышла промашка, потому что ждали Моисея). Для пророка Илии вообще всегда в праздник ставят рюмку и закуску на стол, потому что надеются, что он вот-вот придёт.
> 
> Проблема здесь в глаголах движения.



А мне казалось, мы про стилистику говорили... Ну да ладно =)


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> *Предстоящий год* (ед.ч), действительно, можно считать ближайшим будущим, но *предстоящие годы* (мн.ч.) - это уж сколько получится.



2? 3? Английское предложение оставляет у меня впечатление более длительного срока. Например, что она будет играть эту роль пол своей жизни, а может и всю.


----------



## Kolan

Hoax said:


> 2? 3? Английское предложение оставляет у меня впечатление более длительного срока. Например, что она будет играть эту роль пол своей жизни, а может и всю.


Так без контекста сказать невозможно. Но *много *- это заведомо больше, чем 2 или 3. 

Я согласен, что *years to come* встречается в АЯ чаще, чем *years to follow/go*, а в РЯ - наоборот, *последующие годы* преобладают на *предстоящими*. Но в переводческом процессе следует это переосмысливать каждый раз заново и руководствоваться не статистикой, а конкретным содержанием. Например, *в последующие годы* стилистически точнее, если действие начинается в прошлом и заканчивается либо в прошлом же, либо к настоящему моменту, хотя всё это возможно и в будущем времени, в то время как *в предстоящие годы* недвусмысленно подразумевает будущее и звучит поэтому точнее.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Так без контекста сказать невозможно. Но *много *- это заведомо больше, чем 2 или 3.
> 
> Я согласен, что *years to come* встречается в АЯ чаще, чем *years to follow/go*, а в РЯ - наоборот, *последующие годы* преобладают на *предстоящими*. Но в переводческом процессе следует это переосмысливать каждый раз заново и руководствоваться не статистикой, а конкретным содержанием.


Вот и я о том же: контекст (на первом месте) + понимание слов (оттенков значений) + стилистика. И будет нам счастье =)


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> *в предстоящие годы* недвусмысленно подразумевают будущее и звучит поэтому точнее.


Ну если Вы с этим согласны, то, возможно, вы согласитесь, что в данном предложении тогда будет без особого смысла два маркера будущего времени, что можно посчитать и за речевую избыточность при желании.


----------



## Ptak

angie42 said:


> "Она будет продо*лж*ать играть эту роль (for many years to come)."


I'd say just "_много лет_". Or maybe "_*еще* много лет_". All those "предстоящих", "последующих" and so on only make the sentence ponderous in Russian.


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> Ну если Вы с этим согласны, то, возможно, вы согласитесь, что в данном предложении тогда будет без особого смысла два маркера будущего времени, что можно посчитать и за речевую избыточность при желании.


Неизвестно, избыточность это или необходимость. Дело в том, что для указания начала периода *последующих годов* требуется явно или неявно вводить дополнительную переменную, а для *предстоящих *начало однозначно  задано текущим моментом. И, конечно, сказать *многие годы* будет лаконичнее, но не следует забывать и про обратный перевод, который будет в этом случае просто* for many years*.


----------



## domkrat

Ptak said:


> I'd say just "_много лет_". Or maybe "*еще много лет*". All those "предстоящих", "последующих" and so on only make the sentence ponderous in Russian.


Couldn't agree more


----------



## Saluton

Me neither.


----------



## Kolan

Еще раз. "Years to come" означает, что в сознании автора (неважно, как это представляется переводчику) поток лет движется к нему навстречу, а не от него, года наступают на него, а не удаляются или настигают. Игнорировать этот факт - значит, доводить до читателя искаженное до противоположности представление говорящего.


----------



## Hoax

kolan said:


> Еще раз. "years to come" означает, что в сознании автора (неважно, как это представляется переводчику) поток лет движется к нему навстречу, а не от него, года наступают на него, а не удаляются или настигают. Игнорировать этот факт - значит, доводить до читателя искаженное до противоположности представление говорящего.



"Грядущих" решит этот спор? =)


----------



## Shurupchik

я голосую за "последующих"))
в течение предстоящих, по-моему, не звучит...
а вообще, учитывая, что это довольно устойчивое выражение, и автор вряд ли хотел внести дополнительный смысл, использовав глагол come, я бы вообще оставила "в течение многих лет". Ясное дело, что последующих, если перед этим было использовано будущее время...


----------



## Kolan

hoax said:


> "Грядущих" решит этот спор? =)


Не думаю. Старославянское слово, хотя и довольно точное, стилистически выбивается из фразы.


----------



## Kolan

shurupchik said:


> я голосую за "последующих"))
> в течение предстоящих, по-моему, не звучит...
> а вообще, учитывая, что это довольно устойчивое выражение, и автор вряд ли хотел внести дополнительный смысл, использовав глагол come, я бы вообще оставила "в течение многих лет". Ясное дело, что последующих, если перед этим было использовано будущее время...


Это распространенная ошибка - не учитывать при переводе с английского (и многих других языков) направление движения, к себе или от себя. Носители таких языков обычно выбирают правильный глагол автоматически, сообразуясь с мысленным представлением.


----------



## Shurupchik

kolan said:


> Это распространенная ошибка - не учитывать при переводе с английского (и многих других языков) направление движения, к себе или от себя. Носители таких языков обычно выбирают правильный глагол автоматически, сообразуясь с мысленным представлением.


Здесь как раз все учтено, по-моему. Если бы я, как носитель русского языка, прочитала, что кто-то будет что-то делать в течение долгих лет, я бы ни о каких других годах, кроме тех, что "придут" впоследствии и не подумала...


----------



## Saluton

Kolan said:


> Еще раз. "Years to come" означает, что в сознании автора (неважно, как это представляется переводчику) поток лет движется к нему навстречу, а не от него, года наступают на него, а не удаляются или настигают. Игнорировать этот факт - значит, доводить до читателя искаженное до противоположности представление говорящего.


Может быть задействовано не только сознание, но и подсознание . А так - вообще не понимаю, какое это всё имеет значение. _Eщё много лет_ - _for many years to come,_ и то, и другое звучит более чем естественно. Как ещё можно перевести _to come_ в этом контексте? _Предстоящих_ - ну не то, ну зачем, неестественно же звучит, разве нет? _Грядущих_ - будь оно тыщу раз старославянское, оно замечательно используется в повседневном языке. И всё равно лучший вариант - _ещё много лет._


----------



## Kolan

kolan said:


> Это распространенная ошибка - не учитывать при переводе с английского (и многих других языков) направление движения, к себе или от себя. Носители таких языков обычно выбирают правильный глагол автоматически, сообразуясь с мысленным представлением.





saluton said:


> Может быть задействовано не только сознание, но и подсознание . А так - вообще не понимаю, какое это всё имеет значение. _eщё много лет_ - _for many years to come,_ и то, и другое звучит более чем естественно. Как ещё можно перевести _to come_ в этом контексте? _Предстоящих_ - ну не то, ну зачем, неестественно же звучит, разве нет? _Грядущих_ - будь оно тыщу раз старославянское, оно замечательно используется в повседневном языке. И всё равно лучший вариант - _ещё много лет._


Видите ли, ваш лучший вариант при обратном переводе будет не очень похож на оригинал, что снижает его качество на порядок.

Использование старославянского корня в разговорной речи требует стилистического обоснования, а то его можно принять за сарказм. 

"Предстоящий" - это попытка компромисса между противоположными направлениями движения годов и между русским и славянским началами.


----------



## Shurupchik

А кто сказал, что будет обратный перевод? Что за странный критерий? Давайте тогда переводить He put his hands in his pockets - Он положил свои руки в свои карманы. Тогда можно сто раз туда и обратно переводить...


----------



## Kolan

shurupchik said:


> А кто сказал, что будет обратный перевод? Что за странный критерий? Давайте тогда переводить he put his hands in his pockets - Он положил свои руки в свои карманы. Тогда можно сто раз туда и обратно переводить...


Обратный перевод - важнейший контрольный тест, своего рода прокрустово ложе переводчика. А то, знаете, с "вольностями" можно далеко забрести....


----------



## Shurupchik

kolan said:


> Обратный перевод - важнейший контрольный тест, своего рода прокрустово ложе переводчика. А то знаете, с "вольностями" можно далеко забрести....


Первый раз слышу о таком критерии... Если им руководствоваться, то будут невозможны никакие трансформации, и получится не перевод,а сплошной буквализм. Вроде своих рук в свои карманы...


----------



## Ptak

shurupchik said:


> Первый раз слышу о таком критерии...


Я тоже. И, ничего не могу с собой поделать, очень смешно про него читать.


----------



## domkrat

kolan said:


> Обратный перевод - важнейший контрольный тест, своего рода прокрустово ложе переводчика. А то, знаете, с "вольностями" можно далеко забрести....



Скажу как "не переводчик" и даже не гуманитарий:

Обратный перевод - это, конечно, штука хорошая. А для официальных докУментов, так и вовсе очень даже полезная. Но для обычной литературы это правило уж точно не может быть единственным и всегда верным. 

Наверняка, чаще всего приходится искать баланс, чтобы и перевод был по возможности "взаимно-обратным", и при этом чтобы подтекст слишком не поменялся. Намеки там всякие, аллюзии, коннотации.

Я так думаю.


----------



## Kolan

shurupchik said:


> Первый раз слышу о таком критерии... Если им руководствоваться, то будут невозможны никакие трансформации, и получится не перевод,а сплошной буквализм. Вроде своих рук в свои карманы...


Критерий обратимости перевода не имеет ничего общего с "буквализмом", так как построен на проверке адекватности вычленения и перевода понятий, а не "буков"... 

Насчёт "первого раза"... почитайте хотя бы вот это, навскидку:

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:y-mlXU473nIJ:www.thinkaloud.ru/science/psur-interpr.doc+%22%D0%BA%D1%80%D0%B8%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B8%D0%B9+%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B3%D0%BE+%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B0%22&hl=ru&ct=clnk&cd=1
http://www.nsu.ru/education/virtual/filippov_tr.htm
http://belpaese2000.narod.ru/Trad/pereslegin.htm
http://www.evangelie.ru/forum/t29994.html

А приведенный выше пример с "руками в карманах" - это и есть буквализм.


----------



## Saluton

Kolan, ну и как ты обратно переведёшь _eщё много лет?_ For many more years? Гораздо чаще говорят for many years to come, сравни через поиск. И, повторюсь, и то и другое звучит более чем естественно. Естественность тоже надо брать в расчёт при переводе, разве не так?


----------



## Kolan

saluton said:


> kolan, ну и как ты обратно переведёшь _eщё много лет?_ for many more years? Гораздо чаще говорят for many years to come, сравни через поиск. И, повторюсь, и то и другое звучит более чем естественно. Естественность тоже надо брать в расчёт при переводе, разве не так?


В каких единицах вы измеряете "естественность", и вообще, что под ней подразумевается? 

Выше я приводил независимые примеры такого словоупотребления, как в контексте перевода, так и вне оного, которые никто из участников обсуждения не оспаривал. Можно легко набрать еще, если этого мало. Лингвистические вопросы здесь, похоже, предлагается решать голосованием?


----------



## Saluton

Что подразумевается под естественностью? То, что наиболее привычно слышать носителю языка. И при этом правильно. На тему естественности писались работы, устанавливались критерии (именно устанавливались, т.е. это принятая научным сообществом теория), но это даже излишне, я думаю, - мы все знаем, что такое здравый смысл.
На вопросы про единицы и голосование я отвечать не буду, т.к. они ну вообще никак не связаны с тем, что я написал.
Хорошо, допустим, мы разошлись во мнениях. Что теперь - обсуждать, что такое правильный перевод в принципе? Не думаю, что мы к чему-то придём таким образом.


----------



## domkrat

Господа-товарищи, вернемся к конкретике.

Как вы переведете вот это, по критерию обратного перевода:

She will continue playing this role *for many forthcoming years*.


----------



## Saluton

Вот здесь уже подойдёт *в течение многих предстоящих лет,* только в теме другой вопрос поднимался.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> Господа-товарищи, вернемся к конкретике.
> 
> Как вы переведете вот это, по критерию обратного перевода:
> 
> She will continue playing this role *for many forthcoming years*.


В понятийном плане сама замена to come на forthcoming ничего не меняет, однако делает фразу более книжной, несколько более "возвышенной". Сюда идеально подойдет предложенный Hoax вариант "грядущих".

*ГАРИ ЛАЙТ*
и еще *в течение многих грядущих лет* – либо, ты погружена в еще не испытанный миг деторожденья. Первичное цветенье. Туман прозрачен. *...*
www.vekperevoda.com/1950/lajt.htm - 6k -

*Материалы и комментарии СВР*
*...* чтобы современное правительство СССР положительно рассматривало коммунистическую Германию при всех условиях, *в течение многих грядущих лет*. *...*
svr.gov.ru/material/pribaltica3.htm - 302k - Cached - Similar pages

*о. Я убежден, что этого не нужно было делать, ибо это вызовет в ...*
И *в течение многих грядущих лет* люди, наверное, будут рассказывать страшные истории о пятне на полу, которое так легко прикрыть, но так трудно смыть; *...*
www.kuzbass.ru/moshkow/koi/INPROZ/DIKKENS/d18.txt_Piece40.15 - 41k - Cached - Similar pages

*Vulcan 3100D® и Vulcan II PCM®*
*...* получать с помощью наших установок качественные изделия *в течение многих грядущих лет*. Это то самое качество, которое напрямую экономит время и деньги. *...*
www.baltstankoservice.com/Partners/Locko/russian/vulcan3100d.htm - 13k - Cached - Similar pages

www.contact.com.az
Мы и впредь будем стремиться содействовать промышленному росту Азербайджана и Каспийского региона в целом *в течение многих грядущих лет*”. *...*
www.contact.com.az/preview.php?type=news&lang=ru&news_id=3149 - 15k -


----------



## domkrat

kolan said:


> В понятийном плане сама замена to come на forthcoming ничего не меняет, однако делает фразу более книжной, несколько более "возвышенной". Сюда идеально подойдет предложенный hoax вариант "грядущих".


А, ну тогда получается дело все-таки в индивидуальном восприятии. Мне кажется, что "предстоящие годы" уже достаточно книжно и даже слегка напыщенно, с претензией.

Скажем, "нижеследующие, вышеизложенные" и т.д. - это уже чисто канцеляризмы, а "предстоящие" - еще не совсем, но уже где-то в том же направлении, "книжно" звучит.


----------



## Saluton

domkrat said:


> дело все-таки в индивидуальном восприятии.


Ну куда же без этого.


----------



## Kolan

domkrat said:


> А, ну тогда получается дело все-таки в индивидуальном восприятии. Мне кажется, что "предстоящие годы" уже достаточно книжно и даже слегка напыщенно, с претензией.
> 
> Скажем, "нижеследующие, вышеизложенные" и т.д. - это уже чисто канцеляризмы, а "предстоящие" - еще не совсем, но уже где-то в том же направлении, "книжно" звучит.


"*предстоящие*" - тоже славянизм, зато у него имеется однокоренной пароним русского происхождения, нейтральный или сниженный, в то время как "*грядущие*" (сохранившийся в современной южнославянской группе) подобного паронима не имеет (скорее всего, давным-давно утрачен). Отсюда и разница в субъективном восприятии.


----------

